
One startup strives to make Iron Man's J.A.R.V.I.S. a reality - prateekj
http://www.forbes.com/sites/tonybradley/2013/10/14/one-startup-strives-to-make-iron-mans-j-a-r-v-i-s-a-reality/
======
nsxwolf
I started watching the video. By 2:30, I had seen a voice recognition Google
search, and what appeared to be a voice recognition "I'm Feeling Lucky" Google
search.

Bored with this, I started skipping around looking for the really whiz-bang
AI. I saw some home automation stuff that didn't seem to be much more than
something OS X Automator could do by kicking off a script.

If you roll enough dumb voice activated services together, that can still be a
useful tool, but I didn't see anything that was at Siri's level. Maybe it's
hidden in the video somewhere. If it is, it should have been showcased right
away.

~~~
austinl
Same exact experience - I was at least hoping for some cool natural language
processing. Their "generate reports" feature just scrapes text from
Wikipedia...

------
cromwellian
Hate to be negative, but not really all that impressed. JARVIS implies AI and
conversational/contextual UI, this just appears to be a thin voice action skin
which has been done for decades, not sure it was worthy of a Forbes article.

~~~
ddeck
_> not sure it was worthy of a Forbes article._

Don't confuse Forbes magazine with Forbes.com. The website uses the same model
as sites like seeking alpha, where pretty much anyone can write poorly
researched, unverified articles and get them published.

From Wikipedia:

 _In contrast to the Forbes magazine, the website Forbes.com uses a
"contributor model" in which a wide network of "Contributors" writes and
publishes articles directly on the website.[15] The Forbes staff does not
assign stories, fact check, or edit contributions, and Contributors write
stories about any topic they choose.[15] Contributors are paid based on
traffic to their Forbes.com pages; the site has received contributions from
over 2,500 individuals, and some Contributors have earned over US$100,000,
according to the company.[15]_

------
thenerdfiles
You have to click an icon to activate voice... I'm sure you can write a quick
Python script to compare new audio input, stored in a watched directory, to a
base audio dictionary that fires an API based on normalized matches to "terms"
in that dictionary. If you say "search" the script compares/approximates to
existing waveforms.

We should have a Speech-Computer Interface API, rather than boring ourselves
with the standard "Search for...", that makes a canonical set of speech
patterns which computers should respond to habitually.

Things like "I'm thinking..." (fires off search, feeling lucky, wikipedia,
etc. mashup results pages), "I'm hungry..." (fires off search, geolocation
information, personal biometric data, etc...), "Who is..." (wiki? pipl?
facebook?), "What is..." (wiki?), "When is..." (shows a calendar)...

------
hipaulshi
The Startup I am currently working on (also called "Jarvis Inc"), is aiming
for the same star. While the current form is far from the contextual
understanding. I love to see people working towards the same goal. This was
our earlier mockup at jarvis.co. We only saw limited interest probably because
of the high end market size. We are currently in the middle of building an
open API platform as a spin off of this project.

------
electic
Hate to be an a-hole but this is not impressive at all. The UI, the interface,
and UE is woefully deficient compared to SIRI or offerings from Google.

~~~
jsumrall
I don't mind. Their OS sucks. But I think it was the forbes author who pumped
up our expectations.

------
obilgic
I am not feeling lucky for the people behind this...

